# installing tub and surround



## jcovey (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this website and this is my first post.

I am installing a new tub with a three piece surround and when I tore out the old tub I discovered the floor is really unlevel. It slopes 2" from drain end to other. Is there an easy way to correct this. I have used shims in the past with moderate success, but if I shim 2" it will look funky when I install trim in front of the tub. any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Shims.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

How was the old tub installed? Was it totally screwed up? Put the new one in like the old one.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

2" over 5'??

Sheesh!!

Way past 'unacceptable'!!

Tear up the subfloor and sister-up the joists!!

If not, - - your neck will be sore from hanging your head in shame!!


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

If you are doing a fiberglass tub, you may be able to scribe the tub skirt and shave some off. However I dont think you are going to be able to pull 2".

BJD


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

#1- set level ledgers
#2- bed new tub in perlite(availiable at drywall suppliers)
#3- after allowing to dry overnight finish install as you always would
remember to mix lots of material and simply clean overage that runs out before it dries
#4- you can't be held reponsible for everything as the tub must be level. advise homeowner to install new flooring and hand that ball to them


----------

